# [Solved] Can't find my wireless card

## photonic

I have a Intel Wireless 7260 wireless card, and it worked well till I update my kernel to gentoo-sources-3.17.   :Confused: 

Now I can't connect to the net (wired net works fine) and I can't find it in ifconfig.

Could anyone here help me, please.Last edited by photonic on Sat Oct 11, 2014 8:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Roman_Gruber

first check if there are any release notes and someone else with the same problem on the net

than check the kernel config if the point was moved, there is always some sort of change log.

report back what you did so far

----------

## photonic

I've checked everything, but nothing seems helpful.

And 'lspic' gives me:

 *Quote:*   

> 04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev 6b)
> 
> 	Subsystem: Intel Corporation Wireless-N 7260
> 
> 	Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
> ...

 

It seems driver has been installed properly, I also tried to re-emerge linux-firmware and it didn't work.

Any advise?

----------

## vasettoo

I've faced exactly the same issue with Intel® Centrino® Advanced-N 6205 WiFi card and did the same steps to solve my problem, but no solution for the moment. I stick with kernel 3.16.4 for the moment as long as upstream fixes it in the next kernel release, possibly.

----------

## photonic

 *vasettoo wrote:*   

> I've faced exactly the same issue with Intel® Centrino® Advanced-N 6205 WiFi card and did the same steps to solve my problem, but no solution for the moment. I stick with kernel 3.16.4 for the moment as long as upstream fixes it in the next kernel release, possibly.

 

Thank you vasettoo. It's good to know I'm not the only one who has this problem, I guess I will just wait for the next release.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

*subscribed*

as I have the same card like vasettoo & want to set up my laptop within the next few weeks

thanks for the heads up !

----------

## photonic

Problem solved  :Very Happy:  . Please see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7630998.html#7630998

----------

